# motorola defy or htc wildfire s



## rohit18rs (Jul 7, 2011)

Guys i am planning to buy a new mobile .. selected motorola defy and widfire s .  but confused which to buy and also confused about the camera performance between the two..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2011)

Definitely Defy.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 7, 2011)

galaxy ace or nexus s.........


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hands down Defy!! At the 14-15k range there is absolutely no better phone than DEFY(Android of course)!!


----------



## azzu (Jul 7, 2011)

Defy for sure...





abhidev said:


> galaxy ace or nexus s.........


what ? nexus s is 20k and
ace in idiotically high priced


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Ace is Waste.

ha! That even rhymes!


Defy FTW!


----------



## napster007 (Jul 7, 2011)

how much is defy for at the moment??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2011)

14.5-15.4k street price.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 7, 2011)

@compaddict,azzu : i dn't know abt u guys but i find ace pretty decent....also nexus s much more vfm than defy...i don't abt OP's budget....but if he can raisei his budget a little then nexus s is the one to go for...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

> i dn't know abt u guys but i find ace pretty decent



what exactly do you find decent, because at that price point here's what Moto Defy has to offer:

- Better video (LOL Ace records at 15fps 320x240 resolution)
- Double screen resolution
- Bigger Screen Size
- Custom ROMS

I think these are pretty hefty features, and considering they come at the same or LOWER price, making Galaxy Ace a Nullified product altogether.



BTW, here's an excellent DEAL!!!

Spice Mi 410 @ 13.5k only, from Homeshop 18

Spice Mi-410 Mobile Phone . Buy Best Spice Mi-410 Mobile Phone at Lowest Price Online

Use coupon code:


```
GCHNENP2PST6Z95CU
```


----------



## rohit18rs (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks for your suggestion guys.. i was confused between the two because defy had a good screen and features but android 2.1 which can go to 2.2 and wildfire s is coming at android 2.3.3 gingerbread.  Also, if any one knows, please tell me about the camera performance of defy and post some pics taken by it.. because both i am confused in the camera performance of defy and wildfire s .. Also , the budget i decided was 15000.. and wanted a android device


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2011)

rohit18rs said:


> defy had a good screen and features but android 2.1 which can go to 2.2 and wildfire s is coming at android 2.3.3 gingerbread.



iyou may brag about the better OS in Wildfire S but within an year you'll be tempting to go the custom rom route i.e. Android 2.3 or CryogenMod 7 on Defy (Ace doesn't have much support).



comp@ddict said:


> what exactly do you find decent, because at that price point here's what Moto Defy has to offer:
> 
> - Better video (LOL Ace records at 15fps 320x240 resolution)
> - Double screen resolution
> ...



why the list is so short? let me add a few more insult to Ace 

1. SLOW GPU (SGX530 beats Adreno200 easily)
2. SLOW PROCCY
3. LOW BUILD QUALITY (waterproof, gorilla glass)
4. LESS RAM
5. BAD LOOKS (not an IPhone clone)
6. SMALL BATTERY
7. LESS INTERNAL MEMORY


----------



## Soumik (Jul 7, 2011)

Defy is a whole level better than ace of wildfire s. There just isnt anything, other than Sense with Gingerbread on wildfire s, abt ace and w:s which beats Defy in any way.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 7, 2011)

@ *Sam*, *comp@ddict* - nice list thats compiled by both of you. I think Ace aint priced properly at around 13.5k, especially for such crappy resolution & video recording(seriously what was Samsung thinking!!).


----------



## rohit18rs (Jul 7, 2011)

which one has a better camera .. defy or wildfire s


----------



## azzu (Jul 7, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> BTW, here's an excellent DEAL!!!
> 
> Spice Mi 410 @ 13.5k only, from Homeshop 18


even Saholic has lowered the Price of MI410 to 
Rs. 12,999
Coupon Code - SAHOLIC410 thats a hell-of-a-deal




rohit18rs said:


> which one has a better camera .. defy or wildfire s


both are almost same, but images of defy look Dull and washed out

 Wildfire s has better cam( even keeping in mind that defy can capture HD videos )


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 8, 2011)

For 13k?

Wow man, Spice Mi410 might just become the favourite under 17k mobile soon enough!


----------



## azzu (Jul 8, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> For 13k?
> 
> Wow man, Spice Mi410 might just become the favourite under 17k mobile soon enough!



That TAg now belongs to Defy

and may b to defy plus (if its not priced Exorbitantly)


----------



## abhidev (Jul 8, 2011)

@comapaddict:   oh defy has lowered down to 15k is it...?? i' didn't know that...if that's the case then definitely defy is the one to opt for...


----------



## azzu (Jul 8, 2011)

^ check this thread for mobile Prices
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/143409-mobile-deals-price-updates-digitians.html


----------



## souravs (Jul 9, 2011)

rohit18rs said:


> which one has a better camera .. defy or wildfire s



If your main need is good camera then you go for nokia.
If you need a speedy and smart phone,select defy.It's really awesome.(camera performance is not good as nokia but not poor.)


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 9, 2011)

Sam said:


> ........ but within an year you'll be tempting to go the custom rom route i.e. Android 2.3 or CryogenMod 7 on Defy (Ace doesn't have much support).



is that mean Defy will support Android 2.3 or CryogenMod 7?


----------



## arsingh1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Go for defy bro really awesome phone 
Bought it 3 days ago ...
Cheers...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 9, 2011)

soumya.b said:


> is that mean Defy will support Android 2.3 or CryogenMod 7?



there is nothing like non-supporting in Android other than H/W restrictions. all one needs is sufficient ROM (for android files) & programming skills (to make some other rom work on a different mobile). now i don't own a Defy so don't know what roms are available but with Optimus One, (a tweaked port of) CryogenMod7 works fine. and DEVs cooked Android 2.3 roms out of it (removing the cryogen codes). 

so CM7 & Android 2.3 should work just fine for Defy. and i guess it already have 2.3 roms.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 10, 2011)

What is Cryogenmod7? Is it available for O1? Is it better?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2011)

darn... here I was thinking it was cyanogenmod... or are you guys talking of installing the defy version of android on another phone, and expect it to work better?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 10, 2011)

> why the list is so short? let me add a few more insult to Ace
> 
> 1. SLOW GPU (SGX530 beats Adreno200 easily)
> 2. SLOW PROCCY
> ...



LOL I know, it even feels weird to look at.

I mean i find iPhones front a bit bland, almost ugly, too much blac, screen aspect ratio is screwed up.

IMO best screen aspect ratio is of 800x480 and 960x540 (aka 16:9)


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> What is Cryogenmod7? Is it available for O1? Is it better?



hmmm, are you sure you asking for this?



Anorion said:


> darn... here I was thinking it was cyanogenmod... or are you guys talking of installing the defy version of android on another phone, and expect it to work better?



nope. i was talking about the port. Cryogen Cyanogen team makes this rom only for a few selected mobiles. for the rest only option is to port. 

and as i expected, Defy doesn't have one. so someone ported CM7 for Defy.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 10, 2011)

Is it Cyanogen or Cryogen?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 10, 2011)

Cyanogen Mod 7

CyanogenMod | Android Community Rom based on Gingerbread


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Is it Cyanogen or Cryogen?



thanks for pointing. it was a typo


----------

